# Odd smell and color on brisket



## dcmp100 (Oct 9, 2010)

I picked up a brisket three days ago and put it in the refrigerator to smoke tonight.  I took it out to prep it this morning, and when I cut open the vacuum seal, I got hit with a strange smell, perhaps a bit sulphurous.  It didn't dissipate after rinsing the meat, and I also found browning on various spots along the fat cap.  None really on the meat section.  The vacuum seal was good as near as I could tell, and the refrigerator never lost power or raised in temperature (at least not enough to notice any change).  I am going to take it back for a refund, but I wanted to hear from anyone with experience with this. 

Unfortunately, I don't have enough time to get another one and get it rubbed in time to get it smoking.  Looks like next weekend, perhaps.


----------



## mudduck (Oct 9, 2010)

i had one a frew weeks back like that it had ben in the freezer for 4 or 5 mouths

we smoke it turn out great


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 9, 2010)

I have noticed that allot to. Now it's something they put into the packaging when they vaccum pack them. Theres nothing wrong woth it but it usually rinses off for me most of the time.


----------



## sturgissmoker (Oct 20, 2010)

Vacum sealed meat, because of the lack of oxygen its exsposed too, will build up certain foul smelling gasses.  Open up the meat, lay it out for 30-45 min and the smell will go away.  I have noticed this many many times with steaks, brisket and pork ribs - cooked everyone of them and tasted just fine.  A grocier friend of mine that vacume seals everything gave me this info - just so you know i am not making it up.


----------



## uncivil (Oct 20, 2010)

Could it be the nitrogen they flush with to preserve the meat?


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 20, 2010)

Did they give you a refund?


----------

